# Chocolate Bayou



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

I know TINFIC, but how does the water look after last weekends rain?:brew2:


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Not sure, but either way.. NFIC


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Lute's Marine is not answering their phone


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Was there yesterday, water closer to new bayou and halls, armarada was pretty brown but rest of choco was good. Getting trout on plastics so visibility was good enough I guess.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

You can see the water color in the background.

I was going to put a photo up of the water but my phone has other plans. PM me your email address and I'll send you some


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

Bunch of 'Yodelin Trout and Bass


And umm, NFIC


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Caught these 2 days ago , 
















Down by the bridge !!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Water color


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

GeeTee said:


> Water color


That looks like the bay


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Just south of the bridge.



RedFlounderBass said:


> That looks like the bay


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks, for the info Gee Tee. I fished there all weekend and found some good water!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone fish up stream? We just bought a house up off 1462 on the bayou, not too wide there but looks like the kids can run trotlines. That and major hog issues that we going to address.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

iamatt said:


> Anyone fish up stream? We just bought a house up off 1462 on the bayou, not too wide there but looks like the kids can run trotlines. That and major hog issues that we going to address.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


You need any help trapping !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

Found some today!


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)




----------



## FSSU3 (Nov 18, 2015)

RedFlounderBass said:


> View attachment 2701794


Caught in Choco? Bay or bayou?


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

FSSU3 said:


> Caught in Choco? Bay or bayou?


Bayou. Raining tomorrow night. Better go before it gets muddy again...


----------



## FSSU3 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah I know, I can't go until Friday evening thru Sunday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

chrigging said:


> I know TINFIC, but how does the water look after last weekends rain?:brew2:


They don't call it "Chocolate" for nothing!


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Red Flounder - good job!!!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Lots of run off- fish should get pushed into the bay- taste the water and see if it's fresh


----------



## cjweber09 (Mar 8, 2013)

Muddskipper said:


> Lots of run off- fish should get pushed into the bay- taste the water and see if it's fresh


says the guy who wants that bayou to himself. :walkingsm


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

deano5x said:


> You need any help trapping !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Im thinking about going Friday morning, if I do I will let everyone know what it looks like.


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

If I get a chance this afternoon, I'll post some pics of the water clarity.


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

Not too bad, YET. Still a little salty on top. I would imagine that upstream has more runoff. The current is rolling pretty steadily. That's my pink ghost die dapper sitting in about 10 inches. The pic was taken in Snug Harbor.I bet the bay will be good this weekend. Feels like spring down here...


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

cjweber09 said:


> says the guy who wants that bayou to himself. :walkingsm


Says the guy who cuts off other peoples drifts even when they are waving him off.


----------



## Djj030986 (Mar 2, 2013)

Calm down Bub. *cjweber09 *going to get himself in a bind.


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

:rotfl:


----------



## cjweber09 (Mar 8, 2013)

longhornbubba said:


> Says the guy who cuts off other peoples drifts even when they are waving him off.


If you fish tomorrow...Hide yo kids, hide yo wives.... I'll be cutting off everybody. Especially folks who drift the ICW.


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

cjweber09 said:


> If you fish tomorrow...Hide yo kids, hide yo wives.... I'll be cutting off everybody. Especially folks who drift the ICW.


I guess the shell pads on the spoil banks are running areas to you.Also we were the only other two boats out there.Plenty of room for others.Next time I see you I'll just cut donuts around you if that's how you want it to be.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

Used to fish that area a lot in addition to many other areas. That place, Cocolate Bayou, seemed to have the highest bozo content out of them all. Really interesting to watch them in the wild


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Cod Wallupper said:


> Used to fish that area a lot in addition to many other areas. That place, Cocolate Bayou, seemed to have the highest bozo content out of them all. Really interesting to watch them in the wild


Been fishing there all my life never counted many bozos!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

longhornbubba said:


> I guess the shell pads on the spoil banks are running areas to you.Also we were the only other two boats out there.Plenty of room for others.Next time I see you I'll just cut donuts around you if that's how you want it to be.


Can't we all just get along?


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Anyone fish yesterday? Think I might play hookey tomorrow and go, how does the water look?


----------



## cjweber09 (Mar 8, 2013)

chrigging said:


> Anyone fish yesterday? Think I might play hookey tomorrow and go, how does the water look?


Pretty muddy draining out of the bayou, but water in the bay was pretty good.. maybe 1 foot visibility. Tide was about as low as I ever saw it. Only 2 feet deep at the boat ramp at 2004. Didn't fish the bayou, only in the bay. Didn't get any pics of the water, but there are plenty of fish out there...


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

chrigging said:


> Anyone fish yesterday? Think I might play hookey tomorrow and go, how does the water look?


We went out yesterday and launched at the 2004 Bridge. We started a drift right away at the edge of the ICW towards the Southwest shoreline, and got one nice trout and a couple of dinks. Then we moved across the ICW chasing some birds, but with nothing to show for it we moved back to the West side of the ICW again. After starting over the same area were we fished before we were able to get 11 more keeper trout over 3 drifts. Then it was 12:30 and momma wanted me to come home to go to a movie. The water was clearer (semi green/brown) outside of the ICW but we were able to see the brown dirty water coming out of Chocolate Bayou. Im sure today and tomorrow are no better.

Good Luck!


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Good deal, thanks for the info!


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Is it best to fish along ICW this time of year in chocolate?? I went Friday and waded around the cut going into Halls lake and fished a few reefs with only 1 trout to show. We moved to west bay flats and then killed them. I was kinda puzzled that we caught fish in shallow water in west bay and not in chocolate. Had some buddies do decent fishing in the channel in chocolate though. I know the colder the water gets the deeper the fish will go but the water wasn't to terribly cold


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

dbarham said:


> Been fishing there all my life never counted many bozos!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Lol, exactly


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

The yahoos in the bayou don't come out 'till summer. Jetfleas and wake boats. Don't see much traffic up this way this time of year unless the water is clear and salty. It's like a traffic jam.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

JRBass - photo looks like Bastrop Marina? You drive all the way there from 2004 to clean fish? Prob on your way home. YOu and CJ still need to go and show whats up in choco, or out of it, either way.



JrBass said:


> We went out yesterday and launched at the 2004 Bridge. We started a drift right away at the edge of the ICW towards the Southwest shoreline, and got one nice trout and a couple of dinks. Then we moved across the ICW chasing some birds, but with nothing to show for it we moved back to the West side of the ICW again. After starting over the same area were we fished before we were able to get 11 more keeper trout over 3 drifts. Then it was 12:30 and momma wanted me to come home to go to a movie. The water was clearer (semi green/brown) outside of the ICW but we were able to see the brown dirty water coming out of Chocolate Bayou. Im sure today and tomorrow are no better.
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

RedFlounderBass said:


> The yahoos in the bayou don't come out 'till summer. Jetfleas and wake boats. Don't see much traffic up this way this time of year unless the water is clear and salty. It's like a traffic jam.


Agreed, its been pretty light out there lately. In the summer its about a 15 minute wait to get in the water if you aint there at 6, but it happens part of the game. I just sit back smoke another one and watch the sunrise!


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Bayou was off color but the bay looked good, hopefully no more rain before the weekend!


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

GeeTee said:


> JRBass - photo looks like Bastrop Marina? You drive all the way there from 2004 to clean fish? Prob on your way home. YOu and CJ still need to go and show whats up in choco, or out of it, either way.


You are correct, we actually get bait there and then trailer over to 2004, then stop by and use the cleaning station and boat wash before heading home.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice! Wouldn't it be easier launching at Lutes Marine? Get bait there too and has a cleaning station?


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

Lutes has a terrible ramp that is not good if you don't have a aluminum or boat under 18'.


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah, I used Lutes once and that ramp is pretty hairy. It works but it's not pretty.

Cheers
James


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

The water was off color in the bayou but the bay looked good. There were some waders fishing in the mouth of New Bayou..we have to stay on plane to get through there so sorry for the wake! We ended up with a few nice fish but a slow day Saturday over all for us.


----------



## CRGR (Sep 8, 2014)

Fished new bayou from about 1p-5p yesterday. Very slow Bute but it turned on about 4p. We ended up catching 10 red to 18", about a dozen sheepies to 6.5 pounds, and a 20" flattie!


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah - the launch is cruddy but i have adjusted my trailer setup to make my life easier as i 99.9% of the time launch there. As long as there are no boats coming past at 50mph and the wind is under 20mmph you should be able to line up OK. Guess you get used to it after a while. Also, finger mullet in the bayou, cant beat free bait for those bait fishing trips.


----------



## 2506Rpoison (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice Cats!! 
What did you catch them on?
Love catch cats!!! 
Any info you could share would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

water looked kinda bad last weekend north of the bridge. Found some decent water south where all the shell reefs are near the bay. Didnt do real great until we started drifting over the deep shell. Cold weather had em stacked up on deeper shell. High tide came in and the reds were in the marsh. Ended up with 26 reds to 29.5 (mostly rats), 4 trout, 4 sheephead and a flounder lost at the boat. Had to move around to find em, but we did.

starting to get a hang of the area.
Anyone headed out this weekend?


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice!


----------

